# Wer ist die nervigste Frau im TV ?



## lisaplenske (24 Apr. 2011)

Hella von Sinnen


----------



## Rakime (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Desiree Nick oder Lilo Wanders


----------



## Benmon (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

cindy aus marzahn oder wie dich auch immer heißt


----------



## panda49 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Guten Morgen Und frohe Ostern,

Lilo Wanders ist ein Mann. Desiree Nick mag ich überhaupt nicht.

LG Panda


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

die katzenberger


----------



## MarkyMark (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



Spezi30 schrieb:


> die katzenberger



Richtig, und die jaehrliche Ansprache der Merkel


----------



## redfive (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Oliver Pocher!


----------



## steven91 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Lisa Plenske xDDD


----------



## solefun (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Also von der Art her geht mir auch Frau Klum tierisch auf den Sack. Optisch ist sie ja ok - wobeis da auch bessere gibt - aber das Auftreten...


----------



## tobacco (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

*KATZENBERGER  SAGE ICH NUR :angry::angry::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## gamma (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

cINDI AUS mARZAHN a: MERKEL kATZENBERGER


----------



## floyd (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

....Katzenberger


----------



## Amos (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Anne Will und Marietta Slomka


----------



## jupp24 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Anne Will


----------



## steppenwolf110 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Merkel, Katzenberger ,desiree nick ,cindy aus mahrzahn


----------



## begoodtonite (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

alice schwarzer, cindy aus marzahn, mirja boes, heidi klum, r. simoneit-barum, merkel, a. engelke, kim kardashian, naddel, sandy mölling, thomas herrman


----------



## willbilder (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Nina Hagen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

1.Angela Merkel
2.Bettina Böttinger
3.Guido Westerwelle​


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Das gibt es einige. 

Aber meine "Top" 3 sind:
1. Claudia Roth - die in meinen Augen mit Abstand hässlichste Frau, die mir bekannt ist
2. Alice Schwarzer - so eine kann nur Feministin werden 
3. Nina Hagen - so hässlich wie sie ist, so dämlich ist sie auch

Diese drei kann man sich nicht mal schön saufen!


----------



## Soloro (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

 Die hässlichste Hackfresse,hat meiner Meinung nach: * Donatella Versace *


----------



## Caine607 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

1. Fratzenberger
2. Sybille Weischenberger, die Promiexpertin. Wie wird man das eigentlich?
3. Veronica "Ich bin die beste Schauspielerin der Welt" Ferres
4. Anke "Immer lustig" Engelke
5. Heidi "Ich mach es mal spannend" Klum
6. Nina "Außerirdische haben mir mein Hirn gestohlen" Hagen
7. Ursula "Alles was ich anfange, muss nachgebessert werden" von der Leyen
8. Claudia "Ich bin so grün, das ich in jeder Chartshow davon erzähle" Roth
9. Michelle "Ich bin nur hier weil sie was Blondes gebraucht haben" Hunziker
10. Alle Damen die jemals was mit Loddar Matthäus hatten.


----------



## begoodtonite (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



Amos schrieb:


> Anne Will und Marietta Slomka



also ich denke, da sind viele ganz anderer meinung.


----------



## begoodtonite (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



Caine607 schrieb:


> 1. Fratzenberger
> 2. Sybille Weischenberger, die Promiexpertin. Wie wird man das eigentlich?
> 3. Veronica "Ich bin die beste Schauspielerin der Welt" Ferres
> 4. Anke "Immer lustig" Engelke
> ...



na man kann darüber streiten. viele davon sind nervig, aber widerlich!? ich denke nicht. frau ferres ist eine erotische frau, wirklich heiß. die hunziker auch. und der rest? naja, hast schon recht.


----------



## lisaplenske (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Noch eine echte Hackfresse ist die von Prominent, die mit dem selbstzufriedenen, widerlichen, dämlichen Grinsen. Mein Fernseher geht immer automatisch aus, wenn die beim zappen auftaucht - mir fällt der Neme nicht ein und die ist die Mühe nicht wert zu googeln
:angry::angry:


----------



## lisaplenske (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



steven91 schrieb:


> Lisa Plenske xDDD



:angry:


----------



## Nielebock (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

wie ich weiß ist Oliver Pocher ein Man und keine Frau,aber macht nichts er nervt sowieso,die größte nervensäge ist für mich Hella von Sinnen


----------



## neman64 (24 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Nina Hagen


----------



## alexhoerath (30 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Mich nerven die Klum, Hunziker, Furtwängler, Hagen, Engelke. Kann man echt nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## ToolAddict (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Bettina Böttinger ist *die* Orgasmusbremse schlechthin !


----------



## Bima (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Nick, Ferres,Hund sigger, Hagen


----------



## Tom G. (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Ich finde keine einzige Frau aber solche Beiträge widerlich.


----------



## Creek (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Fernanda Brandao, komplett überbewertet.


----------



## tommie3 (4 Mai 2011)

Die peinlichste Vorstellung hat ja wohl die Nick bei Wetten dass abgeliefert!


----------



## Max100 (4 Mai 2011)

Alice Schwarzer:angry:


----------



## rollg66 (4 Mai 2011)

ganz eindeutig und mit weitem Abstand:
Hella von Sinnen


----------



## Punisher (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



panda49 schrieb:


> Lilo Wanders ist ein Mann.
> 
> LG Panda



Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht, der ist KEIN Mann.


----------



## eddi (4 Mai 2011)

Sybille Weischenberger


----------



## Charme (18 Juli 2011)

:angry: Daniela Katzenberger :angry:


----------



## champus8 (26 Jan. 2012)

heidi Klum mit Abstand


----------



## tommie3 (26 Jan. 2012)

Klum und Weltverbesserin Ferres!


----------



## zimtstern (27 Jan. 2012)

Alice Schwarzer


----------



## uws (27 Jan. 2012)

:angry:Merkel, Katzenberger ,Cindy aus Mahrzahn


----------



## Sassi (27 Jan. 2012)

die von der gröben, trinkt die ????sieht so aus..........


----------



## harrymudd (10 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



MarkyMark schrieb:


> Richtig, und die jaehrliche Ansprache der Merkel



Stimmt genau!


----------



## korat (12 Feb. 2012)

Ihr wollt es wissen ?

*BRITT HAGEDORN*


----------



## Ladidadum (12 Feb. 2012)

sonja bülow


----------



## eduard555 (15 Feb. 2012)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Hella von Sinnen



hella und dann Nena


----------



## poll_fan (9 Juli 2012)

Alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## realsacha (9 Juli 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker, Heidi Klum, Sylvie van der Vaart*


:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## blizzard87 (10 Juli 2012)

Katzenberger ...


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*

Claudia Roth und Alice Schwarzer würden bei mir auch in die engere Auswahl
kommen. Hella v. Sinnen gehört bestimmt auch dazu.


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Claudia Roth


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

cindy aus marzahn


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## Fuchs2010 (13 Nov. 2012)

Christine Neubauer -hoffentlich wandert sie wirklich bald aus!


----------



## uggen88 (1 Dez. 2012)

von giovani zarella die Frau - Jana Ina


----------



## Don76 (1 Dez. 2012)

Cindy aus Marzahn und Angela Knobloch. 

Bei den Schribben graust es mir.


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

zimtstern schrieb:


> Alice Schwarzer



stimme ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Claudia Roth


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

Cindy aus Mahrzahn


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Definitiv* Cindy aus Marzahn* Die ist sowas von unlustig kopf99


----------



## Codeman275 (4 Apr. 2013)

Verona Pooth, Feldbusch, Bohlen
Merkel
Cindy ohne Zahn


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Cindy von Malzahn


----------



## nena (10 Apr. 2013)

1. Anne Will 
2. Maybritt Illner
3. Heidi Klum
4. Frauke Ludowig


----------



## fredclever (10 Apr. 2013)

1.) Claudia Roth
2.) Cindy aus Marzahn
3.) Sonja Zietlow
4.) Heidi Klum
5.) Desiree Nick


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

marzahn und katzenberger...


----------



## RudiRudi (14 Juli 2013)

Eindeutig: Das Merkel!!!!


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer ist die widerlichste Frau im TV ?*



Rakime schrieb:


> Desiree Nick oder Lilo Wanders



Desiree Nick ist grausam!!! War die jetzt eigentlich mal ein Kerl?


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Gina Lisa Lohfink :kotz:


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Okt. 2013)

Verona Pooth, Desiree Nick, Hella von Sinnen und viele mehr!


----------



## Generalanal (18 Okt. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger!


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Okt. 2013)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## fatjoe917 (13 Dez. 2013)

cindy aus marzahn - seh ich die, wird DIREKt weitergezapped


----------



## michaelboeing737 (13 Dez. 2013)

Hella von Sinnen, Cindy aus Marzahn, finde ich snoopy1


----------



## xgg89akuba3l8rv (14 Dez. 2013)

Gülcan Kamps


----------



## superfan2000 (3 Jan. 2014)

Fuechslein schrieb:


> Verona Pooth, Desiree Nick, Hella von Sinnen und viele mehr!



Bei der Desiree Nick und Hella von Sinnen gebe ich dir Recht!
Das sind wirklich ziemlich nervige Frauen.

Aber bei der Verona Pooth stimmt diese Aussage auf gar keinen Fall.
Ich finde diese Frau einfach wunderschön. Sie hat eine tolle Ausstrahlung. :drip:


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

Georgina Fleur ist der Name... nicht zum aushalten.


----------

